# Paul Harvey's "So God made a Farmer"



## lovinhusband (Feb 25, 2012)

No offense to anyone here about their beliefs, just thought I'd share this one with those here. This one really hit home with me today. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvm4zCsO0Jw

After all my wife and I have been through this year........it's good to see that someone finally got it right. Sure Miss the Sat. broadcasts.


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

Good one! Thanks for sharing!

I did not know Paul Harvey passed away. Hearing his voice reminded me that I used to like his broadcasts "And now you know the rest of the story". It seems like not that long ago that I heard him but I guess it's been 3 years, which means he worked up to the age of 91! Wow!


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's the Dodge Ram commercial version with pictures:
Ram Trucks | Keep Plowing

Enjoy! :smthumbup:


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I dislike Paul Harvey in a few different ways, but I am bound to admit that little speech is rhetorical brilliance. The man was good at what he did, no doubt about it. I listened to him for years as a kid, I thought his story telling fantastic.

You know a lot of family farmers disliked his very outspoken endorsements of giant agribusiness... Monsanto, ConAgra...etc. but he was also a 'heartland' guy.

Brilliant, stunning piece of work though... almost makes you weepy. Shamelessly ripped off by Dodge... Like having a dodge means you share admirable 'values'. Love the Paul Harvey, dislike Dodge trying to piggy back on it.

Hey did you know?
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2010-01-23/news/36905313_1_paul-harvey-fbi-files-security-officers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

I so remember Paul Harvey and listening to it with my dad!! Wow talk about pulling on the heart strings!!

With all the subsidies I know few poor farmers........in fact the wealthiest guy I know is farmer!!


----------



## lovinhusband (Feb 25, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> I so remember Paul Harvey and listening to it with my dad!! Wow talk about pulling on the heart strings!!
> 
> With all the subsidies I know few poor farmers........in fact the wealthiest guy I know is farmer!!


I dunno............... I'm a fourth generation farmer and we've been hanging in there.. A few years ago our county imposed new environmental regs on all farmers in the Co. and I got caught up in the hype where they made statements of...."if you are not all in compliance by 10-10-2010 you will not be allowed to farm" In a sense they said if we were not all up to date on our water quality and issue and feedlot runoff, the cows would have to go. Ok so .....being good at obeying the laws we went ahead and made the improvements. It nearly broke us when we found out that the so called "cost share" only paid for retaining walls and level spreaders and minor improvements . 
This after being told that we could not attach our project to the existing cement because it was too old and cracked. (original project was for 10,300) so they went back to the drawing board, drew up another set of plans and the new project would cost 33,000. I agreed thinking that cost share would cover 70% which I could still afford. then came a time when the first truck was coming and the forms were all set (minus soil borings, but that is another issue and I made the statement to the NRCS engineer that "I'm sure thankfull that I was able to get 70% paid for otherwise I would not be able to make this happen" He replied, "well........we don't pay for flat work" which just floored me!!!! I went numb and darn near fainted!
to make a long story short the final project actual costs ended up being $49,783.00!!! of which the NRCS only paid 70% of the original estimate, which was 10,300. A classic case of one farmer who had good intentions of doing the right thing, and because the office did not resubmit my job site estimate for reapproval after they changed the plans, I only recieved enough to cover the cost of the gravel needed to build a base under the concrete. 
For a family of four we have been subsisting on less than 8,000 a year for personal living expenses. The careless actions of the NRCS has caused this farm to sit on the verge of bankruptcy for the last four years. 

On another note, this is why I feel that gov is best left out of farming...... If we are left to handle our own finances we can survive without gov interference. what we need is fair trade negotiations, and less taxes. not handouts. 

another Case in point....... last summer I was called by the local FSA office and basically told that if I did not come up to the office to sign up for Milk Income loss payments, my taxes would be subject to audit. Needless to say after the screw up with the NRCS I don't want anything more to do with gov. and yet here they are threatening me with an audit. 

In closing just I just wanted to say yes I agree that there are indeed money sucking farmers who live off the gov payments and seem to prosper. But after nearly going bankrupt from paying down NRCS loans and debt service, I will never go back to FSA again, nor NRCS for cost share. My above mentioned project if I had done it with the same contractor would have only cost me only $24,000 because of all the time wasted by the engineer and overzealous spending on materials. (without soil borings again I might add)

Do farmers need Gov. payments..... in my mind no......are there a lot on Gov payments? YES! but they can be weaned off payments and as in the past we can survive without them. In my case, I've sworn off all payments, and paid my debts down to the level of only having 9 more payments on that particular project loan. Has it been tough....you bet it has!!! but keep in mind I would have been in compliance for $24,000. and those payments would have ended two years ago instead of putting us through hell all this last summer.

Sorry for the rant.........and I do apologize for the way I come across sometimes, I mean no disrespect. I just wanted to let you know I'm very much not a part of this and will do the best I can to support my family without massive payments.


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

lovinhusband said:


> I dunno............... I'm a fourth generation farmer and we've been hanging in there.. A few years ago our county imposed new environmental regs on all farmers in the Co. and I got caught up in the hype where they made statements of...."if you are not all in compliance by 10-10-2010 you will not be allowed to farm" In a sense they said if we were not all up to date on our water quality and issue and feedlot runoff, the cows would have to go. Ok so .....being good at obeying the laws we went ahead and made the improvements. It nearly broke us when we found out that the so called "cost share" only paid for retaining walls and level spreaders and minor improvements .
> This after being told that we could not attach our project to the existing cement because it was too old and cracked. (original project was for 10,300) so they went back to the drawing board, drew up another set of plans and the new project would cost 33,000. I agreed thinking that cost share would cover 70% which I could still afford. then came a time when the first truck was coming and the forms were all set (minus soil borings, but that is another issue and I made the statement to the NRCS engineer that "I'm sure thankfull that I was able to get 70% paid for otherwise I would not be able to make this happen" He replied, "well........we don't pay for flat work" which just floored me!!!! I went numb and darn near fainted!
> to make a long story short the final project actual costs ended up being $49,783.00!!! of which the NRCS only paid 70% of the original estimate, which was 10,300. A classic case of one farmer who had good intentions of doing the right thing, and because the office did not resubmit my job site estimate for reapproval after they changed the plans, I only recieved enough to cover the cost of the gravel needed to build a base under the concrete.
> For a family of four we have been subsisting on less than 8,000 a year for personal living expenses. The careless actions of the NRCS has caused this farm to sit on the verge of bankruptcy for the last four years.
> ...


Sorry to hear you've had such a run around on this! :scratchhead:
Hang in there!


----------

